# reverse hyper extension



## Richie1888 (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/LVReverseHyperextension.html

is this the reverse hyper thats supposed to help ur back ?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 27, 2006)

It says right there the back isn't really targeted.

Normal hyper extensions target your lower back.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2006)

yes, they are a good exercise if you have access to the machine.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 27, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> It says right there the back isn't really targeted.
> 
> Normal hyper extensions target your lower back.



i think the gym im in has the machine 

u got a gif or vid of a normal extension ?


----------



## bigbb (Nov 27, 2006)

They are brutal but ya gotta love what they do to your squat.


----------



## katt (Nov 27, 2006)

try this one

www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Hyperextensions+(Back+Extensions)


----------



## katt (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess that link didn't work....


----------



## katt (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok - I'll try this again 

Other Muscles Worked: Hamstrings
Equipment: Other
Mechanics Type: Isolation





Video Guide: Windows Media - MPEG - Video iPod
Tips: Lie face down on a hyperextension bench, tucking your ankles securely under the footpads. Adjust the upper pad if possible so your upper thighs lie flat across the wide pad, leaving enough room for you to bend at the waist without any restriction. Start with your body in a straight line. Cross your arms in front of you or behind your head. You can also hold a weight for extra resistance. Slowly bend forward at the waist as far as you can while keeping your back FLAT. Do not round your back. Slowly raise your torso until your legs and upper body are in a straight line again. Do NOT arch your back past a straight line!


----------



## wilwn (Nov 27, 2006)

katt said:


> Ok - I'll try this again
> 
> Other Muscles Worked: Hamstrings
> Equipment: Other
> ...



those are regular hyperextensions.  reverse hypers are just the...reverse.  you anchor your upper body, and you extend your legs.  they work your entire posterior chain.  i love this exercise.  it would definitely help your squat and deadlift.  louie simmons also swears by it as a form of rehabilitation for your back.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VIP-c1IUbR0


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> It says right there the back isn't really targeted.
> 
> Normal hyper extensions target your lower back.



Normal hyperextensions shouldn't put your spine through flexion and extension either.  Really, regular hyperextensions should "target" your glutes too, but most people do them improperly.


----------



## wilwn (Nov 27, 2006)

is it ever okay to work your spine through extension, CP?  or should they just be worked isometrically?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2006)

wilwn said:


> is it ever okay to work your spine through extension, CP?  or should they just be worked isometrically?



I just don't see the point in hyperextending your lumbar spine.  I also highly recommend you don't flex your lumbar spine under load.  Repeated cycles of flexion and extension of the lumbar spine, particularly under load, has been shown to contribute to spondylolisthesis.  However, flexing your thoracic spine is acceptable in my opinion, a la crunches.

You will, however, find plenty of people who disagree with my statements and feel it is a good idea.  Dr. Ken Leistner performs round back lifts, for example.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Nov 28, 2006)

bigbb said:


> They are brutal but ya gotta love what they do to your squat.



they improve your squat?? if so i think i need to start doing them


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2006)

wilwn said:


> those are regular hyperextensions.  reverse hypers are just the...reverse.  you anchor your upper body, and you extend your legs.  they work your entire posterior chain.  i love this exercise.  it would definitely help your squat and deadlift.  louie simmons also swears by it as a form of rehabilitation for your back.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=VIP-c1IUbR0



Yeah I know that's a normal hyper exten.   but Richie was asking in a previous post for a pic of a "normal" one


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there really any point to doing reverse hyperextensions other than to help alleviate the often improper posture and movement most people exhibit doing the normal ones?

I guess what I'm trying to ask is... does it work slightly different muscle groups and any more effictively?  I mean all you're doing is putting the load on the ankles instead of the upper torso and performing the same movement.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Normal hyperextensions shouldn't put your spine through flexion and extension either.  Really, regular hyperextensions should "target" your glutes too, but most people do them improperly.



Once again, i am hard time picturing this..  I cant see a hyperextension being done without a flex or extension of the spine, hence the name.

Are you describing a movement that has a much smaller ROM?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Once again, i am hard time picturing this..  I cant see a hyperextension being done without a flex or extension of the spine, hence the name.
> 
> Are you describing a movement that has a much smaller ROM?



You will probably have a smaller ROM unless you have very mobile hips.  Imagine a Romanian deadlift: does your spine flex and extend?  No, it stays neutral (Hopefully).  The motion is about the hips.  Same idea with hyperextensions.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 28, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Is there really any point to doing reverse hyperextensions other than to help alleviate the often improper posture and movement most people exhibit doing the normal ones?
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to ask is... does it work slightly different muscle groups and any more effictively?  I mean all you're doing is putting the load on the ankles instead of the upper torso and performing the same movement.



They are 2 entirely different movements. Reverse hypers are an explosive excersise that target your posterior chain, mainly the glutes.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You will probably have a smaller ROM unless you have very mobile hips.  Imagine a Romanian deadlift: does your spine flex and extend?  No, it stays neutral (Hopefully).  The motion is about the hips.  Same idea with hyperextensions.



Ok I can picture it now.  I was thinking about head movement and such, along with extension...which I may see more than flexion.


----------



## wilwn (Nov 28, 2006)

katt said:


> Yeah I know that's a normal hyper exten.   but Richie was asking in a previous post for a pic of a "normal" one



whoops, sorry.


----------

